# Your opinion on pants



## coopers123 (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey. I just bought a pair of lime green DC Banshee snowboarding pants, and im wondering if these will look stupid on me if im not that great of a rider, and if not, what jacket should i go for? Puprle? Black? 

thanks

DC Banshee: DC - Banshee 5K Pant - Lime Green - Hollywood.se


----------



## Pow?POW! (Dec 22, 2011)

coopers123 said:


> Hey. I just bought a pair of lime green DC Banshee snowboarding pants, and im wondering if these will look stupid on me if im not that great of a rider, and if not, what jacket should i go for? Puprle? Black?


Sick pants first of all, If I had em I would definitely rock a black jacket, also I wouldn't worry about looking like a tool if your not that great yet, we all have to start somewhere. I know when I first started I stuck out like a sore thumb with this white jacket I have constantly biffing it. Also my roommate had bright blue pants and a bright red jacket when he started and now he kills it on the mountain. 

You might get a few jabs if your constantly eating it but hey eff the haters. :cheeky4:


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

Don't worry what people think. I've only been seriously riding a year and I've got a really nice setup. Haters will hate for a multitude of reasons. Be it money, lack of ability, giving them a funny look, bumping their board in the lift line. 

Keep your head down and be respectful and no one will screw with you(hopefully). 

Pants look dope. I also vote for black jacket.


----------



## coopers123 (Dec 29, 2011)

thanks, ill rock a black jacket then, how does this look: NEFF - Assault Jkt - Blk - Hollywood.se

do you have any suggestions on a black jacket?


----------



## Pow?POW! (Dec 22, 2011)

Absolutely ill jacket, I would look no further honestly. I'm a huge fan of the simple designs on snowboard jackets (most seem over the top with all the graphics/colors IMO) so that one really caught my eye.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Nefarious said:


> Don't worry what people think. I've only been seriously riding a year and I've got a really nice setup. Haters will hate for a multitude of reasons. Be it money, lack of ability, giving them a funny look, *bumping their board in the lift line. *
> 
> Keep your head down and be respectful and no one will screw with you(hopefully).
> 
> Pants look dope. I also vote for black jacket.


This is a reason to kill, not hate.


----------



## viper7209 (Dec 25, 2011)

nice pants i have some 686s that are the same color and the Snaggletoth sr jacket only thing about bright colors like that they are so hard to keep clean


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

Nice pants and jacket.

Why don't we have gear websites that are as clean and well designed here...? Even more than the gear, I love the site's design more.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

ThunderChunky said:


> This is a reason to kill, not hate.


shit yeah. This made my night. I'm so ungodly paranoid about it. I try so hard not to be because it's a snowboard and I know it'll get fucked up eventually. 

It just pisses me the fuck off when someone even slightly nudges my board. I TRY SO HARD not to get close to the person ahead of me. It's not that fucking difficult.

Well played, TC...well played.


----------



## coopers123 (Dec 29, 2011)

thanks for replies. Hehe yeah i know, its anoying as hell..


----------



## SGM (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey! Another swede...hi!

Great pants, a bit loud for my taste - but great (been looking at those myself before)...good call on mellowing it down a tad with a black jacket.

Whereabouts are you (I'm from Surahammar/Vasteras)?

Rgds

/J


----------



## coopers123 (Dec 29, 2011)

btw, what do you think of this jacket to my pants : NITRO - Citizen Jkt - Bleach Blk - Hollywood.se ?


----------



## SGM (Dec 25, 2011)

coopers123 said:


> btw, what do you think of this jacket to my pants : NITRO - Citizen Jkt - Bleach Blk - Hollywood.se ?


Have a look at sportamore.se - I picked up a really nice burton twc such a deal jacket for 1017 sek incl shipping, and I love it...


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Ryan_T said:


> Nice pants and jacket.
> 
> Why don't we have gear websites that are as clean and well designed here...? Even more than the gear, I love the site's design more.


I noticed that, too, and really like the site's design.

OP: I think those are the same pants one of the members here, CheoSamad, has in his avatar and sig pics (?). That black Neff jacket you found would look really good with the lime pant. However, I've had a Nitro jacket since the late '90s and it's still kicking. The only thing that failed was the zipper (last year and can easily be repaired).

And, wear what you like, regardless of skill. Whatever you feel the best in is what matters.


----------



## Snownad (Oct 17, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> This is a reason to kill, not hate.


Skiier decided to par his planks on my board cause he was too busy talking to his BROOOOOOO. Lifted my board and almost sent him over backwards. He was a little startled... it was my rock board so nbd.

Another vote for black jacket.


----------



## NickBates (Mar 21, 2014)

Dope pants. I like it


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

Those are definitely sick pants. I wouldn't worry about your skill, no one should care, and if they do fuck em.

And I like that Neff jacket. Definitely a good contrast, turning it down a little.


----------



## ZachHD (Mar 29, 2014)

I have bright red pants and my jacket is starting to get small. So I was just wondering what colour jacket I should get with it. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

ZachHD said:


> I have bright red pants and my jacket is starting to get small. So I was just wondering what colour jacket I should get with it. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks!


That all depends. I'm a big advocate for turning down the volume on your outfit with a darker color, like black. Others may think different. 

Just wear the pants, and go try on some jackets. Whatever you like best with the pants is the winner.


----------



## marie4214 (Mar 14, 2014)

coopers123 said:


> Hey. I just bought a pair of lime green DC Banshee snowboarding pants, and im wondering if these will look stupid on me if im not that great of a rider, and if not, what jacket should i go for? Puprle? Black?
> 
> thanks
> 
> DC Banshee: DC - Banshee 5K Pant - Lime Green - Hollywood.se


I seen these pants on the slopes a couple of weeks ago when my partner and I were riding the lift. They are really sharp looking against the white snow. As far as a color for a jacket I vote something dark so it's not too much of a good thing.:thumbsup:


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Just don't get a jacket in the exact same colour. People that wear matching pants and jackets allegedly look gay. 

To people that have matching pants and jackets, looks sweet, carry on.:sarcasm:


----------

